# Cutie pie flock



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

Cuties <3 Dolly's feeling much better


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

Lyle, Dolly, and mr. Sky the budgie


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

You definitely have a cutie pie flock!! The first pic reminds me of people I've seen the morning after the night before!  Poor Dolly!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You have such a beautiful and colourful flock, it's great to see how much Dolly has improved!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Nice set of birdies right there *


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

Hahaha yes that's Blue he loves self petting, and sits there and pets himself for a Coue minutes, closing and opening his eyes lol. 

Yes she's sure made a remarkable recovery!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wonderful pictures, Jessie! *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank's for sharing pic's of your lovely flock with us Jessie...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for sharing pictures of your beautiful flock, they are all stunning! I'm so glad Dolly's doing much better, I think she had all of us worried


----------

